# Medical call to car fire



## FDJohn (Sep 6, 2012)

The call: Vehicle fire with one burn patient. 
We respond with a medical unit and a pumper. I got out of the pumper in full gear with SCBA. I asked the owner who was hurt before I put my mask on and it was a minor burn they didn't want treatment for so I waived our medic off and continued on to the fire. We get the fire out and come off of air we catch this awful odor. The owner heard us talking about the smell and told us someone in a sewage truck stopped and tried to put the fire out, with the sewage. It was a $h177y day


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh that is bad,  in more than 1 way


----------



## chillybreeze (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh man.....that had to be awful!  And its summertime too so i bet that just made the smell lovely!


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Like anybody would want a half-burned car soaked in sewage. Awesome.


----------



## martor (Sep 10, 2012)

Did it at least help?
It probably is one hell of story those worker can tell. Spraying S**t is not a daily occurrence.


----------

